# Introduction to Crystallography



## هانى شرف الدين (12 يونيو 2007)

Introduction to Crystallography, by H. K. D. H. Bhdeshia, in \Microstructural
Characterisation, editor E. Metcalfe, The Institute of
Metals, London, 1988, pp. 1{42​.


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس و ياريت نتعرف عليك اكتر


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (13 يونيو 2007)

*استفسار*

هل المهندس هاني شرف الدين هو المهندس هاني اللي من منوف و خريج فلزات بترول السويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (14 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

عااااااااااجل الى الاخ هاني شرف الدين معاك محمد أمين,,,,,, السويس المميز ,,,,, فاكرني


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 يونيو 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا باشمهندس هانى عشت يا هندسة وعاش امثالك والله يا شيخ موضوع مفيد وانا رغم انى كنت باجيب امتياز فى المادة دى بس كنت قربت انساها لكن الملف كان كومضة من بريق اضاءت الذاكرة
عبدالقادر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 يونيو 2007)

محمد أمين سعد قال:


> هل المهندس هاني شرف الدين هو المهندس هاني اللي من منوف و خريج فلزات بترول السويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مرحبا بك لكن انا خريج الازهر


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (15 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الشخيبي (1 يوليو 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي هاني على الكتاب...*


----------



## hassan_elshimy (3 يوليو 2007)

*للمهتمين بال crystallography*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس هانى .
لاهتمامى الشديد بال crystallograpgy اود ان اعرض خدمتى لمن يرغب فى المزيد عن ال crystallography من كتب ومقالات و اى معلومة ... والله الموفق


----------



## prof mido (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------

